# Google Nexus 6, 9 & Player



## Flame (Oct 15, 2014)

Google Nexus 6, 9 & Player are officially announced via a blog post.





*nexus 6:*

5.96-inch, QHD (1440×2560) display

Snapdragon 805 processing (quad-core 2.7GHz)

Adreno 420 graphics

13MP rear and 2MP front-facing cameras

3220mAh battery

3GB RAM


*nexus 9:*

8.9-inch, 1440×2048 display

NVIDIA Tegra K1 processing (quad-core 2.5GHz Cortex-A15)

ULP GeForce Kepler graphics

2GB RAM

8MP rear and 1.6MP front-facing cameras

6700mAh
 


*And Android Lollipop is announced too.*

https://android.com/versions/lollipop-5-0/











Source: https://www.google.com/nexus/6/
Source: https://www.google.com/nexus/9/


----------



## Rocc0 (Oct 15, 2014)

No sd card slot, no removable battery and too big screen. Definitely not for me.


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2014)

Rocc0 said:


> No sd card slot, no removable battery and too big screen. Definitely not for me.


 
but but but its a Nex...


----------



## yusuo (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's some of the player info, cause you missed that out







> Its remote control has a microphone that supports voice search, and there's an optional gaming controller available ($40). It also offers better tech specs than the more established boxes, namely a 1.8GHz Quad Core processor.


 


> Connectivity is sparse. There's no analog video or optical digital audio output, just a single HDMI port, (no HDMI cable included). There's also no option to connect an Ethernet cable if you want--the Nexus Player is strictly Wi-Fi. There's also no USB port.
> In addition to the physical remote, the box can also be controlled via a dedicated app, which will also accept voice search commands.


 


> The Nexus Player also supports screen mirroring from a Chrome browser or Chromebook, allowing access to even more online video sources. We've had mixed luck with many sites using this feature with a Chromecast, however (below), including Amazon and Hulu (non-Plus). Compared to native or Cast-compatible apps, screen mirroring is a less is desirable way to get video onto the big screen.


 


> Unlike the Chromecast, Android TV will feature a full onscreen interface and search capabilities. At first glance, the user interface looks much more straightforward than what was available on Google TV. Its blades of scrollable titles are similar to what's already onApple TV,Amazon Fire TV, orRoku.
> There's also a neat feature that anticipates your viewing habits (like, say, the next episode of a TV series you've been watching) and brings that content right to the forefront.


 
SOURCE


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2014)

^ nah, i kinda got lazy.. and thought a nice person will post that info..


----------



## yusuo (Oct 15, 2014)

Flame said:


> ^ nah, i kinda got lazy.. and thought a nice person will post that info..


 
Haha, i wasnt being a knob just thats what I was interested in and it lacked any information, thought I'd help out


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2014)

yusuo said:


> Haha, i wasnt being a knob just thats what I was interested in and it lacked any information, thought I'd help out


 
im dead serious.. i couldnt just be asked.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 15, 2014)

Flame said:


> im dead serious.. i couldnt just be asked.


 
In that case, glad I could be of assistance

Either way these look like good phones, shame about the no expandable memory and the price tag, cant justify moving away from my s4 just yet, its still runs smooth etc. Ill move to lollipop when cyanogen releases it for my phone


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Oct 15, 2014)

Funny the back button is a triangle, home is a circle and menu is a square.
Where is the cross?

Anyway, they seem good but too big for me.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 16, 2014)

My Nexus 5 is about the maximum size I can use comfortably as a phone. Anything over this is a bit too big for daily use.

Also the price points are interesting:
$649 for Nexus 6
$399 for Nexus 9
$99 for Nexus Player

So much for cheap Nexus Phones..


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2014)

At some point I was considering maybe getting the next iteration of the Nexus phones, but I can't really say this new version interests me one bit so I'll probably just stick with my Moto G.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't like this technology trend. Everything's gearing towards the cloud and online services. No expandable memory for the phones or USB port for the player? I've got a 1TB drive full of videos (only half of which are porn) and you want me to use Netflix?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 16, 2014)

at the price point the note 4 seems a much better value then the nexus 6 (removable battery, microsd slot, wacom digitizer, fingerprint sensor, ir blaster, and a bunch of other things)


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 16, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I don't like this technology trend. Everything's gearing towards the cloud and online services. No expandable memory for the phones or USB port for the player? I've got a 1TB drive full of videos (only half of which are porn) and you want me to use Netflix?


 
Most of the people that want to use their own storage instead of cloud services are likely to be people capable of steaming their stuff from their PC.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 16, 2014)

Yup...it just HAD to be. After the 360- and Xbone controller, the ouya-controller, the wiiu pro controller, the controller from the MOJO console and the amazon fire controller ...anyone want to take a guess at how the google player controller looks like? 



Spoiler










 
don't get me wrong: I don't mind that everyone and their mother clones each other's designs. But it sure is noticeable. 

You can even say that apple is currently innovating by NOT releasing a game console.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 16, 2014)

I just hope it will not bend just like the iPhone 6


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope Lolipop is not restricted to these new devices my Phone Optimus L90 currently runs Kitkat (rooted no custom rom)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2014)

yusuo said:


> Here's some of the player info, cause you missed that out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is that...a frying pan? google is getting into the cookware racket now?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2014)

Qtis said:


> My Nexus 5 is about the maximum size I can use comfortably as a phone. Anything over this is a bit too big for daily use.
> 
> Also the price points are interesting:
> $649 for Nexus 6
> ...


 
Well shit, I might've grabbed a Nexus 6 if the price was good but fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck that noise.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 16, 2014)

Nexus 6.. Copnsider yourself bought


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't know a phone needed 3gb of ram to call
If you can even call these devices smart phones anymore, they are just in a whole different category of technology far away from the phone category.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 16, 2014)

Will it be capable of no lag after months of usage that every other Android phone has after weeks?


----------



## Qtis (Oct 16, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Will it be capable of no lag after months of usage that every other Android phone has after weeks?


 
After about 10 months of using the Nexu 5, I've yet to see it lag. As the new devices have better specs, I see no reason for them to lag.


----------



## PityOnU (Oct 16, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Will it be capable of no lag after months of usage that every other Android phone has after weeks?


 
This issue stemmed from lack of TRIM support, which is solved in 4.3+


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2014)

No SD card slot = no purchase. If I wanted an iPhone, I'd knock on Apple's door.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 16, 2014)

Minox said:


> At some point I was considering maybe getting the next iteration of the Nexus phones, but I can't really say this new version interests me one bit so I'll probably just stick with my Moto G.


 
Motorola will upgrade their moto series (E, G (2013), G (2014) and X) to Lollipop.

I gotta admit I'm curious (I also have a moto G). Not because of that "organic design" stuff, but that new way of compiling that not only supposedly boosts speed but apparently actually delivers that as well.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like I'll be sticking with my OnePlus One. Snapdragon 801, 3GB RAM, 5.5inch 1080P display, 64GB storage, and the best part? $350 off-contract. I fucking love this thing, man.

HMU if you're interested, or join my IRC channel on freenode, ##OnePlusOne.


----------



## Mario92 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm interested to see what changes they have made as it's whole new version number or did they simply give it number 5 because of release of new nexus. 



Vipera said:


> Will it be capable of no lag after months of usage that every other Android phone has after weeks?


 
Samsung phones definitely had that going, but they have some stupid shit anyway including Yahoo stocks updating even if you don't use them. With Nexus 4, no problems whatsoever. Even Cyanogenmod actually works as intended. 



Rocc0 said:


> No sd card slot, no removable battery and too big screen. Definitely not for me.


 
Those were huge negatives when I was getting Nexus 4 (excluding screen), but turns out there's not that much need for SD card with so many cloud services these days and battery lasts really long. 
I'm glad I made exception, best android phone I have ever had. Sister bought Nexus 5 and it's simply better from every aspect.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> I'm interested to see what changes they have made as it's whole new version number or did they simply give it number 5 because of release of new nexus.


 
http://www.android.com/versions/lollipop-5-0/ 

It's a whole new version, not a small upgrade. Battery life improvements, tons of UI changes, ART is going to be the default runtime instead of Dalvik, it's going to support 64-bit SoCs, and a bunch of other stuff. You can check out the full feature list towards the bottom of the above link.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 16, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Most of the people that want to use their own storage instead of cloud services are likely to be people capable of steaming their stuff from their PC.


Sure, you could do that. But if I want to watch tv, why should I have to run my computer to do so? I bought myself a media player so I could _not_ use my computer. It's a waste of electricity and it's unnecessary wear and tear when I could just use a much smaller device for the same thing.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Those were huge negatives when I was getting Nexus 4 (excluding screen), but turns out there's not that much need for SD card with so many cloud services these days and battery lasts really long.
> I'm glad I made exception, best android phone I have ever had. Sister bought Nexus 5 and it's simply better from every aspect.


 

Not everybody is on an unlimited data plan. As I am still stuck having my parents pay for my phone bill, I am limited to the basic 1 GB of high speed data, and considering how large my music library is, there's just no way I'd be able to have it all with me without the use of external storage.


----------



## Rocc0 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Those were huge negatives when I was getting Nexus 4 (excluding screen), but turns out there's not that much need for SD card with so many cloud services these days and battery lasts really long.
> I'm glad I made exception, best android phone I have ever had. Sister bought Nexus 5 and it's simply better from every aspect.


 
It is probably a good phone, but I just really, really can not justify buying a phone that has sealed in battery, because batteries usually die before phones do (at least in my own experience) and I really value a phone that allows me to easily swap the battery with a cheap replacement if needed. My current phone is nearly 4 years old now, and the battery already died a year ago, replacing it cost 17 euros.

Personally, I don't want to use cloud services at all if I don't have to, so to me the sd card slot is a must, especially if the phones own capacity is just mere 16GB or 32GB. SD cards are just convenient and cheap.  Cloud storage is probably one of the many reasons why Google is so against the sd cards, they want to push more people to use their cloud services.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 17, 2014)

The storage options for the Nexus 6 are 32gb and 64gb. Which I think is plenty for a phone.

Also, let's not overlook the specs of this thing. A Snapdragon 805, Adreno 420, QHD display... it's beast of a phone. Sure, it doesn't follow the cheap-but-still-good trend of previous Nexuses but that doesn't mean that the price isn't justified. The battery is huge, also. There's always a chance that it'll die, but for me that chance isn't big enough to overlook this phone.

Anyway, I'm pretty stoked for all three new devices and Lollipop  I'll be getting the Nexus 6 first and maybe Nexus Player eventually. I want to see what kind of gaming comes to Android TV. Anybody else notice Beach Buggy Racing this screenshot? GREAT game, especially for a mobile game. It plays like a console game.

EDIT: Also just noticed Limbo!


----------



## Rocc0 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bobbyloujo said:


> The storage options for the Nexus 6 are 32gb and 64gb. Which I think is plenty for a phone.
> 
> There's always a chance that it'll die, but for me that chance isn't big enough to overlook this phone.


Sure, to a lot of people it is totally fine and I can respect that opinion. I'm not saying the phone is shitty or anything, its just not for me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd love to buy the Nexus 6 but fuck is that expensive.



Foxi4 said:


> No SD card slot = no purchase. If I wanted an iPhone, I'd knock on Apple's door.


 

USB-OTG, bro.  It may not be as seamless as a microSD card but it works just the same in most scenarios.  Not exactly like there's a 4TB microSDXC card that exists yet either  Also, the aforementioned cloud storage.  Also, what are you really doing that takes up THAT MUCH space?  I bought a Galaxy Nexus (32GB) and never filled it.  I bought a 2012 Nexus 7 (16GB) and filled it only by installing every single game I own on the Play Store, and I don't use 98% of them.  I'm now on a Nexus 5 (16GB) and have 8/12.5 GB of /data/ available for use, a large portion of which is old custom ROMs that I need to delete.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 17, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'd love to buy the Nexus 6 but fuck is that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How else is Foxi going to fit all of his Foxi4$ega$ony porn??


----------



## elunesgrace (Oct 17, 2014)

For all practical purposes, there's no real reason to buy this over the oneplus one.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 17, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'd love to buy the Nexus 6 but fuck is that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easy to fill that up. Not everyone enjoys listening to streaming music services, and sometimes they just want to listen to their own music. I have a 32GB microSD in my Moto G, and it's almost completely full of music. Then, of course, there's apps and games. 32GB isn't much in this day and age.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 18, 2014)

I bet the NVIDIA Shield Tablet is better than the Nexus 9 in terms of gaming and benchmark.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 18, 2014)

ArnoDorian said:


> I bet the NVIDIA Shield Tablet is better than the Nexus 9 in terms of gaming and benchmark.


 
Doubt it. The Nexus 9 uses a different CPU paired with it's K1 than the Shield Tablet's K1, a 64-bit "Denver" processor, which was originally going to be a friggin desktop CPU. It's got twice the IPS of the Shield Tablet's A15, as well, meaning it'll be able to perform more operations quicker than the Shield Tablet's CPU.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Doubt it. The Nexus 9 uses a different CPU paired with it's K1 than the Shield Tablet's K1, a 64-bit "Denver" processor, which was originally going to be a friggin desktop CPU. It's got twice the IPS of the Shield Tablet's A15, as well, meaning it'll be able to perform more operations quicker than the Shield Tablet's CPU.


What about the game compability? Nvidia ported some games like Portal and Half Life 2 for the older Nvidia Shield. I doubt they'll do that to the Nexus 9.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 18, 2014)

ArnoDorian said:


> What about the game compability? Nvidia ported some games like Portal and Half Life 2 for the older Nvidia Shield. I doubt they'll do that to the Nexus 9.


 
Probably not officially, but both Portal and Half Life have been unofficially ported to other devices, and seeing how the Nexus 9 will have a Tegra K1, it'll be able to play them without having to use any huge workarounds like other SoCs need.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 23, 2014)

I can say that this is one of the most tempting phones I have come across. Curse my frugal budget at the moment! I am just thankful my Moto G (2013) is getting the update to 5.0


----------



## endoverend (Oct 23, 2014)

Any price on the nexus 9 (I seem to be the only one interested in the one that's not a piece of toast that makes calls)


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 23, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Any price on the nexus 9 (I seem to be the only one interested in the one that's not a piece of toast that makes calls)


 
16GB for $399


----------

